# school to prison pipeline



## Lucio Cabañas

Youth across America enter into the school system where many are filtered into the prison system while few are given a chance to succeed. They call this the *school to prison pipeline*.

Mi intento:

_La juventud a lo largo de los Estados Unidos es inscrita en el sistema escolar, en donde muchos son encausados hacia al sistema penal, mientras un grupo pequeño tienen la oportunidad de sobresalir. A esto le llaman el *camino de la escuela a la prisión*.  _

Agradesco sus sugerencias.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

En mi opinión, se usó "pipeline" (ducto) para expresar que es una vía sin escapatoria, que no es el caso de un "camino". Tal vez una buena alternativa podría ser "túnel".


----------



## aloofsocialite

Hola a todos:

Yo también necesito una traducción para esta frase y quisiera saber si "el túnel de la escuela a la prisión" les suena bien a ustedes. No la veo necesaria una traducción literal. ¿La marcha desde la escuela a la prisión? 

Agradezco cualquier ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## Ferrol

El abastecimiento de las cárceles desde las escuelas


----------



## aloofsocialite

Gracias Ferrol. Tiene sentido y es muy directo.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

A mí lo de "abastecimiento" de las cárceles me suena a que les llevan comida desde las escuelas. Yo diría algo como "de la escuela a la cárcel", si entiendo el significado. A ver qué dicen los otros.

aloof: No te puedo escribir MP, tienes la casilla llena.


----------



## aloofsocialite

¡Cuanto más sencillo, mejor! Gracias aldonza . 

Y ahora puedes mandarme mensajes, problema resuelto.


----------



## Ferrol

aldonzalorenzo said:


> A mí lo de "abastecimiento" de las cárceles me suena a que les llevan comida desde las escuelas. Yo diría algo como "de la escuela a la cárcel", si entiendo el significado. A ver qué dicen los otros.
> 
> aloof: No te puedo escribir MP, tienes la casilla llena.


De acuerdo con tu observación pero tu opción omite la traducción de "pipeline"  y el título del thread es el que es y no " from school to prison".Quizás diría " Se le llama el canal de comunicación desde las escuelas hasta las cárceles"


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Hola Ferrol, me parece que no se refiere a canal de comunicación. La idea, si entiendo bien (que lo aclare aloof) es que hay escuelas que llevan directamente a los chicos a convertirse en delincuentes.


----------



## aloofsocialite

Jaja, me explico:

Es un término usado en algunos ámbitos políticos para describir el hecho de que las escuelas públicas —sobre todo en zonas donde vive gente de bajos recursos— cada vez más van convirtiéndose en entornos que, en vez de ocuparse de la formación de los jóvenes, los preparan para una vida entre rejas. Es decir, los castigos que dan en las escuelas públicas en barrios pobres se parecen mucho a los castigos que dan en las cárceles. Yo, por mi parte, fui a un colegio en una ciudad paupérrima en la que viven, más que nada, latinos, negros y asiáticos. Este colegio contaba con agentes de la policía, varios arcos detectores de metal, perros detectores de drogas y muchos profesores que no merecían el título "profesor", sino "sargento". Por la imagen que les doy, es de imaginar que vivía en la cuna de la delincuencia, pero la gran parte de los estudiantes era muy amable y se portaba bien. De ahí que "the school to prison pipeline" describe este modelo que tipifica a los estudiantes como "delincuentes", privándoles de enseñanza y recursos, preparándolos para "fracasar" después de graduarse (si es que se gradúan) y muchos acaban encarcelados por casi nada. Es como dice Oldy, es una vía sin escapatoria.

Aldonza: Intenta de nuevo. 

Gracias a ambos (¿-as?)


----------



## aloofsocialite

La vía sin escapatoria desde la escuela a la cárcel.

¿Qué les parece este intento?


----------



## Ferrol

aloofsocialite said:


> La vía sin escapatoria desde la escuela a la cárcel.
> 
> ¿Qué les parece este intento?


Me parece bien puesto que si uno está siendo propulsado dentro de una tubería no tiene escapatoria.Pipeline tiene también  el significado de "suministro" ,"provisión" o "abastecimiento".El suministro (de reclusos) a las cárceles desde la escuela, creo es el sentido de la frase


----------



## maidinbedlam

"La vía directa de la escuela a la prisión" o siguiendo la idea de Oldy, "el túnel sin salida", podrían ser otras opciones.


----------



## aloofsocialite

¡Hala! "La vía directa de la escuela a la prisión" me parece perfecto maidinbedlam. Me quedo con esta opción. Muchísimas gracias a todos por sus valiosas aportaciones.

Saludos a todos (¿todas?)

as.


----------



## flipside

¿Se podría servir "cinta transportadora"? Se usa a menudo en inglés como metáfora en ese tipo de articulo.


----------



## roxcyn

¿Puede ser "desde el colegio al cárcel", o "ser estudiante al estar preso"?


----------



## k-in-sc

Interesting that "pipeline," "in the pipeline" is such a common concept in English and has no real equivalent in Spanish.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

k-in-sc said:


> Interesting that "pipeline," "in the pipeline" is such a common concept in English and has no real equivalent in Spanish.


En estos sures existe una expresión algo similar: "como por un tubo". Ejemplo: de la escuela van a parar a la cárcel como por un tubo. Es bastante común. Supongo que en Argentina también, pero a ciencia cierta no lo sé, esperemos, a ver. La encuentro también en un diccionario de "slang" chileno. A ver qué dice Oldy. La copio a continuación:


> cf. soplado, _como por un tubo_; "en esta empresa la comunicación funciona _como por un tubo_", "el hombre llegó a Mayor de Ejército _como por un tubo_; y así también lo sacaron después de la tragedia de Antuco;


Dictionary of Chilean slang; Emilio Rivano Fischer


----------



## ukimix

"Como por entre un tubo" se dice en Colombia. Pero el sentido es de que algo viaja o va muy rápido de un lugar a otro porque va por entre un tubo, es decir, sin desviarse y sin dilaciones. Hay algo de fatalidad en la expresión, en todo caso. Estoy con la propuesta de Adolfo.


----------



## k-in-sc

It sounds on its face like it would mean the same thing, but your examples suggest it's more like "directly, like a shot," and doesn't have the main idea of a "pipeline" -- a supply line or process that keeps spitting out more of whatever is in it, continuously or at regular intervals.


----------



## ukimix

Un tubo es algo que usualmente no tiene sino una entrada y una salida: no hay forma de coger otro camino. Por eso me parece son correctas las traducciones: "El tubo/el ducto/el tunel que va de la escuela a la prisión". No se trata del mismo uso que se hace en Colombia de "como por entre un tubo", pues en aquél no se habla de avanzar rápido o a intervalos o continuamente, sino de un camino sin escapes, sin bifurcaciones.


----------



## Ferrol

k-in-sc said:


> It sounds on its face like it would mean the same thing, but your examples suggest it's more like "directly, like a shot," and doesn't have the main idea of a "pipeline" -- a supply line or process that keeps spitting out more of whatever is in it, continuously or at regular intervals.


In the pipeline ...Yes,I agree with k-in-sc, it's not easy to provide an unique Spanish sentence that fits nicely with the meaning of its English counterpart, but we have quite a few that could amount to "in the pipeline" in many contexts , namely : En elaboración...en investigación...en trámite....en preparación...en fase de desarrollo...Best regards


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

k-in-sc said:


> It sounds on its face like it would mean the same thing, but your examples suggest it's more like "directly, like a shot," and doesn't have the main idea of a "pipeline" -- a supply line or process that keeps spitting out more of whatever is in it, continuously or at regular intervals.


Sí, es cierto, para mí en español básicamente esa es la idea: directo, rápido. Como dice ukimix: no hay otra salida... Cuando entrás, estás condenado a salir por el otro extremo.


----------



## Ferrol

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Sí, es cierto, para mí en español básicamente esa es la idea: directo, rápido. Como dice ukimix: no hay otra salida... Cuando entrás, estás condenado a salir por el otro extremo.


No siempre.Un medicamento en investigación puede estar "in the pipeline" o sea "en desarrollo".Pero la investigación es un proceso largo y complejo que comienza por la identificación del posible nuevo medicamento mediante , con frecuencia, el llamado "high throughput  screening"'. continúa mediante la investigación en cèlulas, y luego en animales de experimentación, y finalmente en seres humanos en ensayos clínicos desde Fase I a Fase IV,hasta que finalmente puede , o no, llegar a los pacientes,En ningún momento esto es "inevitable" y multitud de medicamentos candidatos que inician su viaje por un extremo del pipeline nunca salen por el otro (no llegan nunca a los pacientes)


----------



## flipside

I think you're right regarding "in the pipeline", Ferrol, and that usage is very common, but I think in this example the meaning is something different. It's closer to what Adolfo suggests, although I wouldn't necessarily agree that it is rapid. The image that came to my mind was that of an assembly line.  Children are put in at one end, and eventually, a few years later,  fully-built criminals roll off the production line at the other end, and go directly to jail. At no point can they get off the assembly line.

I think the idea of a pipeline here is closer to an oil pipeline. It leads directly from point A to point B, with no possibility of escape.


----------



## Ferrol

flipside said:


> I think you're right regarding "in the pipeline", Ferrol, and that usage is very common, but I think in this example the meaning is something different. It's closer to what Adolfo suggests, although I wouldn't necessarily agree that it is rapid. The image that came to my mind was that of an assembly line.  Children are put in at one end, and eventually, a few years later,  fully-built criminals roll off the production line at the other end, and go directly to jail. At no point can they get off the assembly line.
> 
> I think the idea of a pipeline here is closer to an oil pipeline. It leads directly from point A to point B, with no possibility of escape.


But there is a chance! ,however small.Mind the context Lucio Cabañas provided (*many (not all)  *are filtered into the prison system.,)


----------



## flipside

Yes, that true! Perhaps a few fall off the production line, or leak out of the pipeline


----------



## ukimix

Sugiero otra traducción que tal vez sirva: _A esto le llaman la pendiente/el resbaladero/el *tobogán* que va de la escuela a la prisión_. La idea es que, dentro de las connotaciones que dan sentido a la expresión, está la de la fuerza de gravedad, presenta en las tres mencionadas. Se puede escapar de una pendiente resbaladiza o de un tobogán, pero cuesta. Queda, entonces, abierta la posibilidad de interpretar que esa suerte de fatalidad que hay en terminar en prisión luego de la escuela, de la cual pocos pueden escapar, es semejante a la fatalidad de terminar en el fondo de un tobogán del que, con trabajo, pocos escapan.

EDITO: Mejor *tobogán* que *pendiente*, pues sugiere más la forma cilíndrica de la tubería.


----------



## ucles

k-in-sc said:


> "pipeline" -- a supply line or process that keeps spitting out more of whatever is in it, continuously or at regular intervals.


bombeo de la escuela a la cárcel, me recuerda el Reader's Digest versión Latinoamérica-España.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Ferrol said:


> No siempre.Un medicamento en investigación puede estar "in the pipeline" o sea "en desarrollo".Pero la investigación es un proceso largo y complejo que comienza por la identificación del posible nuevo medicamento mediante , con frecuencia, el llamado "high throughput  screening"'. continúa mediante la investigación en cèlulas, y luego en animales de experimentación, y finalmente en seres humanos en ensayos clínicos desde Fase I a Fase IV,hasta que finalmente puede , o no, llegar a los pacientes,En ningún momento esto es "inevitable" y multitud de medicamentos candidatos que inician su viaje por un extremo del pipeline nunca salen por el otro (no llegan nunca a los pacientes)


Me estaba refiriendo a "como por un tubo", a raíz del último comentario de k-in-sc, no al significado de "in the pipeline".


----------



## iribela

Me gustó la idea de ukimix, del resbaladero o pendiente porque expresa la idea de algo que se precipita hacia un lugar específico, de manera casi inevitable. Tal vez se pueda explicar como un conducto/pasadizo directo de la escuela a la cárcel.
 Pienso que cabe ver la definición de School to Prison Pipeline:
The School to Prison Pipeline is a nationwide system of local, state and federal education and public safety policies that pushes students out of school and into the criminal justice system.


----------



## LaMestizaDeHierro

Ferrol said:


> El abastecimiento de las cárceles desde las escuelas



Esta traducción me parece excelente, además porque la palabra "abastecimiento" alude al aspecto "industrial" del concepto del complejo industrial carcelario o "prison industrial complex". ¡Gracias!


----------



## Ciprianus

De la escuela a la cárcel como por un tubo.
De la escuela a la cárcel sin escalas.


----------

